# Calypso Had Her Babies



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Calypso delivered triplets this afternoon. Judging by the sizes - 2 bucks and a doe, I think. She is highly protective, so I try to not mess with her kids for the first 12 hours. Pictures will have to wait until tomorrow as it was getting dark and all 3 kids are shades of black. LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!!! can't wait for pictures!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! What breed is she? :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  

Hallelujah and praise the Lord! I've finally got twin doelings out of Calypso! :leap: :clap: :dance: :dance: :wahoo: :wahoo: I've been waiting for this moment for 3 years! Now if they only inherit their dam's traits!

NYGoatMom - not a clue. She should be somewhere around 1/2 Kiko because her sire was Kiko. I suspect her dam is probably Boer/Kiko cross, but I'm not sure. This is Calypso's dam, Rocket. 3 guesses how she got that name!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you have quite a setup there! :thumbup:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, first guess....she's fast?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, Karen! 

Stephanie - think height. She doesn't look like she could, but that doe can clear a 4 1/2 to 5' fence flat footed if she wants to. I've seen her do it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw, double congrats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, Nancy! I am so excited over these little girls, I just can't hardly stand it! The only thing that would top it is if Rocket delivers twin doelings, too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So will you keep any of these does?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Calypso, Rocket and all of their doelings are on the do not cull list until they prove otherwise. Rocket's 2nd doeling - Chai kidded last January and she is right up there with Calypso and her mother as far as mothering ability and milking goes. Chai's daughter - Tabitha (I "borrowed" her name from you, Karen) is in my bunch of replacement doelings. Jasmine - Calypso's first doeling is due to kid the end of April/first part of May. I do not ever plan on culling Calypso or Rocket. They will die here as a couple of old, spoiled, retired ladies if I have my way about it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is the way I feel about my Nigerian, Shamise. She is 9 now. Should be due the end of Feb.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Should have put an 'oops" icon behind that bit about borrowing Tabitha's name. Sorry.  I usually ask before I borrow names, but that fit her so well that I got all excited and didn't.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

CONGRATS  And two doelings no less :clap: WOW , that is lucky :hi5:
Cant wait for the pictures  I love the story about how Rocket got her name , I would never have guessed that , lolol. She is a very pretty girl too


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, Laura! I might not be able to pet her or scratch her ears, but Rocket is still my special girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't own the name so fine with me! 

Actually had an alpaca named Tabitha too. Love the name.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> That is the way I feel about my Nigerian, Shamise. She is 9 now. Should be due the end of Feb.


Are there any pictures of Shamise on here? I'll do a search.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> I don't own the name so fine with me!
> 
> Actually had an alpaca named Tabitha too. Love the name.


I know, but it still seems rude of me. :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My avatar. Probably an old birth announcement thread too.


----------



## Physcoandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Congrats on the triplets!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> My avatar. Probably an old birth announcement thread too.


She's very pretty! I love her markings!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw, that is great! I assume the third kid is a buckling? Poor little guy, already living in the shadow of his sisters  :laugh:
Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, Trinity! I know - shameless reverse favoritism at it's worst! :laugh: Yes, the 3rd kid is a buck. It just seemed to much to hope/wish for triplet doelings.


----------

